
The Difference Between Machine Learning and Statistics - jonbaer
http://www.galvanize.com/blog/2015/08/26/why-a-mathematician-statistician-machine-learner-solve-the-same-problem-differently-2/#.Vd8nJdNVikp
======
gernig
So machine learners have no notion of uncertainty?

